# Lucky reptile humidity control ii



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

Any body know where to get one of these for a good price? I've been looking around but not sure what a good price is.

Many thanks


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheapest I found £30 

Lucky Reptile Thermo Control II Thermostat - The Cornish Crispa Co.


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a humidity one


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know what a good price for these is either, try this though Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II - Hersham Reptiles, their prices for the stat and other LR equipment are much better than I've found elsewhere.


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

That probably the best price i've seen so far! Thank you


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I doubt you'll find cheaper, unless you find somewhere that has them on special offer.


----------



## srh1972 (Aug 31, 2010)

£29.99 free delivery


Lucky Reptile Thermo Control 2 II Thermostat with Timer on eBay (end time 06-Oct-10 15:21:16 BST)


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Another thermostat!

Read the subject again, they're looking for a _Humidity Controller._


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol Thanks everyone


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Best price i have found at Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank!!:2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II HC-2UK -£34 plus vat


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Surrey Pet Supplies still cheapest i have found

Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Repti-Dude said:


> Surrey Pet Supplies still cheapest i have found
> 
> Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II - Surrey Pet Supplies


Thereptilestore.co.uk is £2.35 cheaper


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Thereptilestore.co.uk is £2.35 cheaper


 
I think you will find we are £1.87 cheaper


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

petman99 said:


> I think you will find we are £1.87 cheaper


Ive just double checked, its £4.70 cheaper at TheReptilestore.co.uk online reptile supplies s 

Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II HC-2UK


----------

